# can you use soil nutrients with hydroponics?



## KBkiller42 (Oct 12, 2009)

I posted in general forum but maybe it should be here

Can I use fox farm grow big big bloom and tiger bloom soil nutrients for my dwc hydro bucket. I emailed fox farm the same question and all they said was yes grow big can be used. 

anyone know if all three can be used
thanks
kb


----------



## TheLastJuror (Oct 12, 2009)

i dont know if all 3 can be used but if the are all water soluble i dont see a problem


----------



## KBkiller42 (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess so but then what's the difference between hydro nutrients and soil nutrients?


----------



## alwinjames13 (Oct 12, 2009)

MICRO NUTRIENTS are not always present in soil ferts, because it is actually in the soil... Without them you will have problems, the plant needs more than just the NPK values listed.

I haven't used those products, so I don't know specifically ....


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 12, 2009)

General Hydroponics Flora series. It's stupid proof.


----------



## KBkiller42 (Oct 14, 2009)

i have the liquid karma, grow and bloom but only the small bottles so i will run out in no time and i have these fox farm nutrients i may never use again. And im poor from buying so much grow room supplies i dont want to have to purchase more right now.


----------



## redwolf666 (Mar 15, 2010)

did you ever try this?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

fox farm sent me samples i think they suck i have neevr seen something screw up ph so much gh and advanced r both good and cheap


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 26, 2010)

doitinthewoods said:


> General Hydroponics Flora series. It's stupid proof.


+1
Just follow their recommend schedule and you're golden!


----------



## speeka (Mar 26, 2010)

alwinjames13 said:


> MICRO NUTRIENTS are not always present in soil ferts, because it is actually in the soil... Without them you will have problems, the plant needs more than just the NPK values listed.


As above. Vice versa on the other hand no problems.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 26, 2010)

KBkiller42 said:


> I posted in general forum but maybe it should be here
> 
> Can I use fox farm grow big big bloom and tiger bloom soil nutrients for my dwc hydro bucket. I emailed fox farm the same question and all they said was yes grow big can be used.
> 
> ...


 yes, ive seen them used in hydro with decent results. about 1lb per light. it may or may not be a better idea to just buy a hydro bloom though. i think i heard my friend saying that the hydro nutes are not as strong because they are to be fed multiple times a day compared to once a week. with the FF additives, add them in the last day or two before you change the res, if you change once a week.


----------

